# muslim bodybuilders



## MMM

hi this is not a discriminating thread made only for muslims i would love it if all cultures could give thier perspectives and share thier sentiments.

I was wondering how do muslim bodybuilders cope with fasting during Ramadan i.e Zach Khan and many others im not putting down thier faith but i was very curious as to how they go about training and diet during the month. thanks for your time take care


----------



## Paul85

Not a Muslim myself but have a very good friend who is and has trained for years not so sure about his diet and such but has a cracking physique it must be hard work when it comes to fasting and so on.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Theres a muslim natty bodybuilder sponsered by PhD called Abdul Miah, remember him saying during ramadan its all about maintaining, he then went on about his protocol for food etc, think he made a thread about it as well, will try to see if I can dig it up.


----------



## gearchange

A bodybuilder friend of mine changes his work pattern to night shift and carries on as usual over the period.(I know not all are able to do this )Just thats how he does it.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Here you go...

http://www.phd-supplements.com/forum/showthread.php?t=368&highlight=fasting


----------



## MMM

thanks for the responses being muslim my self when i fast i usally gain fat as a result of the slow metabolism but i was wondering would it be possible to do cardio just before i break my fast bearing in mind that i would of been awake for about 5-6 hours but still on an empty stomach???

thanks alot merat


----------



## MMM

here is one that a muslim personal trainer made this guy has worked with sly stellone and carl weathers aka apollo creed

Asalamualaikum!

For those of you who are going to be witnessing the month of Ramadan and are nervous about your physiques, I have a diet for you! This diet was written by Rehan Jelali (Former Mr. Texas, Trainer of: Derek Fisher, Sylvester Stallone, Pussycat Dolls, Gwen Stefani, and many others). It will help keep you hydrated and capable. Best of luck to all of those fasters! Without further delay...

The Ramadan Nutrition and Workout Plan for Success

By: Rehan Jalali

One of the most frequently asked questions I get is how can I workout and eat properly while I am fasting? Most people see the blessed month of Ramadan as a time when they will surely lose strength and or muscle mass and some people think they can only "maintain" during this month. This cannot be further from the truth. In fact, if you use some of the strategies I am about to share with you, you can make some of your best gains during this month! It's all about maximizing nutrient uptake, maintaining proper hydration, and modifying key fat burning/muscle building hormones in your favor during this month.

First of all, let's look at what happens to your body during Ramadan. While you are fasting, obviously you become more dehydrated at rest--but actually less than if you had exercised aerobically for over an hour (so exercise causes greater dehydration for that time period versus fasting). Your main metabolic fuel source for bodily function during fasting is mainly fat, which is a good thing. There is a great advantage fasting when the days are shorter as more meals can be eaten during the night. So the goals during Ramadan are to maximize metabolism (even though your metabolism will slow down due to less frequent meals), preserve and enhance as much lean muscle mass as possible (which will inherently increase metabolic rate and allow you to burn more calories at rest), and maximize your workout (both cardio and weight training). During Ramadan, depending on your goals, I really recommend that you limit cardio to 2 days a week at the most. This is again to preserve as much lean muscle tissue as possible. There is actually research showing the health benefits of fasting. It is truly a physical purification.

Training Times

Ok, enough of the background, let's get to the meat of it! I am going to set the record straight here. The best time to do a weight training workout is NOT while fasting. This can create way too much muscle breakdown and cause a significant rise in the catabolic hormone cortisol. Training while in a state of dehydration can decrease strength significantly. In fact, research indicates that dehydrating a muscle by as little as 3% can cause a 12% loss in strength. Training while you are fasting can actually be more detrimental than beneficial! The best time to weight train during Ramadan is after Taraweh prayers at night. This will insure that you will have several meals and plenty of water in your system before going to the gym. This will also allow you to consume your all-important post workout meal or shake which is essential to muscle growth and even fat loss. If this is too late then the next best time to weight train is about 1 hour after Iftar before taraweh prayer. The best time to do cardio work for maximum fat loss is before suhur-yep that's the truth. Of course, most people I know will not want to get up at around 3: 30 AM and do cardio! If you CAN pull this off then the best thing to do is get up and drink plenty of water with a cup of coffee or green tea, wait 30 minutes and perform 30-45 minutes of moderate intensity cardio work like a brisk walk on a treadmill. If this is out of the question for you, then the next best time to do cardio is approximately 30-45 minutes after a "light" iftar (I will define this shortly).

So now you know when to train, it's time to learn what to eat and drink (think water, water, and more water!).

Suhur meal (morning/pre-dawn)

For suhur, it is imperitive to drink plenty of water, eat a good blend of protein, carbohydrates, and essential fat-that's right "good fats" have many fat burning and muscle building properties and their importance is even greater during Ramadan. Some good "suhur" foods include:

Egg whites (1 yolk)

Chicken breast

Oatmeal

Cream of wheat

Protein shake

Cinnamon

Bananas

Raw, Dark Honey

Raisins or dates

Fibrous vegetables -This will help increase the feeling of fullness as well.

All natural peanut butter

Flax seed oil

Olive oil - preferably extra virgin (which means it's cold processed and the essential fatty acids are preserved)

Plenty of water

It is important to take a solid Multi-Vitamin/ multi-mineral supplement with suhur as well to make sure daily minimum requirements of key nutrients are met. One good one is Opti-Pack by Super Nutrition. Taking extra vitamin C and vitamin E can also be helpful. It is very important to watch your sodium intake at this time as high sodium can cause greater dehydration plus increase thirst during the day-not good for fasters. Avoid high sodium foods like soups, sauces, condiments, gravies, high sodium bread products, and canned meats.

Iftar meal

This is a key time for rehydration. The wisdom in Islam is never ending. We break our fast with dates and water but if you investigate this nutritionally, you will see that dates are very unique in their nutrient content. They contain very high levels of potassium, a key re-hydration mineral and a special carbohydrate blend that enhance hydration above and beyond water alone. So basically when you eat a date and water for iftar your body gets hydrated again much faster than with water alone (this is a complex topic but I don't want to bore you with the details-You can think of dates and water as a very advanced form of Gatorade?). You should also eat some quality protein at this time as well. I recommend three dates and a meal replacement protein powder like ZI Diet MRP from VPX Sports, Lean Body by Labrada, or Myoplex from EAS. Of course, drink plenty of water. Then 1- 1.5 hours later have a food meal (or follow the schedule above for cardio). Then during taraweh, depending if you pray 8 or 20 rakahs, have a protein bar in the middle (not while you are praying of course!) or have another small protein and complex carbohydrate meal after the 8 rakahs-drink plenty of water if you have a protein bar. Then go train about 30-45 minutes after eating the bar. After the workout, have another nutrition shake (as mentioned a few lines ago) with plenty of water. Eating small meals at night can trick your body into speeding up metabolic rate (not to mention increase nutrient absorption and stabilize insulin and blood sugar levels). Your body loves homeostasis and wants to maintain a certain balance-you literally have to shock it constantly to lose fat and gain muscle over the long run! There is so much wisdom in "Eat and drink but not to excess" and we should try and follow that especially during Ramadan.

SAMPLE Ramadan MEAL PLAN for fat loss and muscle gain

(*This plan is for a 170 lb male, please adjust amounts for bodyweight)

Suhur:

Eat 6-8 egg whites (one yolk)

One bowl of plain oatmeal w/ cinammon, raisins and a banana

1 teaspoon all-natural peanut butter or olive oil or flax seed oil

Plenty of water (16-24 oz.)

Opti-pack by Super Nutrition (one pack) -multi-vitamin/mineral

Iftar (the evening opening of the fast):

Three Dates and a Nutrition Shake (ZI Diet MRP from VPX Sports, Lean Body by Labrada, or Myoplex from EAS)

Plenty of water

For cardio wokouts --Do cardio 45 minutes after this meal for 30-45 minutes at a moderate pace or do a sprint workout if you have less time and then have the next meal before taraweh. (Have a cup of green tea with Iftar on cardio days)

For weight training days: Eat another food meal before Taraweh like chicken breast (or baked salmon), brown rice and some veggies OR

Baked Fish (Salmon, Tuna, Orange Roughy, or Mahi mahi), sweet potato, and a garden salad or some steamed vegetables.

Drink plenty of water during taraweh--Go to the gym after taraweh. (If you pray 20 rakahs, then have a protein bar in the middle of taraweh). Drink plenty of water during the workout and you can even have Powerade™ or a sports drink during the workout.

After the workout, have another Nutrition Shake --lots of water of course. Then sleep 45 minutes later or stay up all night eating and working like I do!

Following these simple workout and nutrition tips can really help you make great gains during this blessed month. May God help give us patience and strength in this month and throughout the year and make us strong mentally, internally, spiritually, and physically!


----------



## dixie normus

Fasting for 16 hours does not slow your metabolism providing you are consuming enough calories in the other 8 hours.

Plenty of people around the world use a 16/8 intermittent daily fast and look the shizz. The only complicating factor for you is having to eat at night instead of during the day.


----------



## gearchange

Zak FLEX said:


> thanks for the responses being muslim my self when i fast i usally gain fat as a result of the slow metabolism but i was wondering would it be possible to do cardio just before i break my fast bearing in mind that i would of been awake for about 5-6 hours but still on an empty stomach???
> 
> thanks alot merat


I would say If your eating and training during night hours you need to rest during the day as best you can for your body to repair.I wouldnt advise it

you may pass out.


----------



## MMM

thanks for the concern bro's im also thinking of buying a decent priced casein protein from MyProtein? i think i might also be able to fit in 4-5-6 meals at night 3 of which will have carbs i.e sweet potatos oats n rice while the other abit ower carbs abd high in fat and protein i was also thinking of using a product called EAS everlean basically green tea n some caffiene and other ingredients to speed metabolic rate but i was only ganna use this at sun set when i break my fats or 30 min befor i hit the weights.

p.s sorry to bore you guys with the info


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Just before sunrise

CASEIN - BILLIONS ON G's of it!

haha! Thats how id handle it! agree it must be difficult tho!!


----------



## LittleChris

I would have thought it goes against the idea somewhat if you just change your eating habits around. :lol:

So Ramadan is about a fast during certain hours, but you can get around that by eating as per normal outside of this.

:confused1:


----------



## dixie normus

LittleChris said:


> I would have thought it goes against the idea somewhat if you just change your eating habits around. :lol:
> 
> So Ramadan is about a fast during certain hours, but you can get around that by eating as per normal outside of this.
> 
> :confused1:


It's a fast during daylight basically. A total cnut if it falls around the longest day


----------



## MMM

so dose any one have any ideas as to when and if i can do abit of slow paaced cardio with out loosing alot of muscle?


----------



## Nidge

I couldn't do that. I've got to give it to anyone who does that for a whole month.


----------



## weeman

I'd be interested to have seen how Zak Kahn would have done this being as his contest prep would have fallen during ramadan this year if not for his unfortunate injury.

I know a muslim bber in my gym who follows the fast and he shrinks away to fuk all come the time without fail.

Mystifies me why he bothers doing it being as he goes completly against muslim beliefs in many other aspects of his life,bit hypocritical in my eyes like so many who 'practise' their religion.


----------



## aseeby19

Brother,change your working,sleeping,eating hours...


----------



## MMM

i dont work im 16 and ill be starting school much later this year so ill be free most of the time.

and to any one who hasnt fasted you wont beleive me but its very easy after you fast the first 2 days or so the rest is clean sailing.


----------



## Guest

> it means refraining from food, drinks and sexual activity from dawn to sunset.


Think about ones that live in Alaska with nearly 24 hours daylight during summer months -they must get pretty small


----------



## DB

weeman said:


> I'd be interested to have seen how Zak Kahn would have done this being as his contest prep would have fallen during ramadan this year if not for his unfortunate injury.
> 
> I know a muslim bber in my gym who follows the fast and he shrinks away to fuk all come the time without fail.
> 
> Mystifies me why he bothers doing it being as he goes completly against muslim beliefs in many other aspects of his life,bit hypocritical in my eyes like so many who 'practise' their religion.


Agreed! Smashing in AAS and drinking alcohol really isn't good practise, to each their own


----------



## bassmonster

I have great respect for those fasting and training at the at the same time. I can't do it to save my life...I'll probably be dropping around 1.5 stones over this whole month but will gain that back probably within 3 weeks once Ramadan is over.



weeman said:


> Mystifies me why he bothers doing it being as he goes completly against muslim beliefs in many other aspects of his life,bit hypocritical in my eyes like so many who 'practise' their religion.


A very valid point......


----------



## gbros

Nidge said:


> I couldn't do that. I've got to give it to anyone who does that for a whole month.


I thought id never see the day...did you just make an indirect positive comment when it comes to muslims? :whistling:


----------



## gbros

DB said:


> Agreed! Smashing in AAS and drinking alcohol really isn't good practise, to each their own


They aren't muslims but wannabes


----------



## gbros

Zak FLEX said:


> i dont work im 16 and ill be starting school much later this year so ill be free most of the time.
> 
> and to any one who hasnt fasted you wont beleive me but its very easy after you fast the first 2 days or so the rest is clean sailing.


Personally, i feel any exercise BEFORE breaking your fast is extremely catabolic as it is. I would break your fast then train an hour after eating. Try not go over board in your first feed. Continue to do heavy weights as it would encourage your body to hold on to the lean muscle tissue as opposed to light weights. I have trained well during Ramadhan and not lost any muscle due to the tricks of the trade. If you want to know them then PM me :cool2:


----------



## aseeby19

gbros said:


> They aren't muslims but wannabes


Watch what u say Mr protien shakes,who are you 2 call someone a wanab ? If u is such a good Muslim then u should know that once someone calls em a Muslim then you calling em a non Muslim makes u a sinner  ps I don't drink , u have a good Ramadan now and make sure u stay away from the girlies


----------



## Guest

I am training at 10pm, small pwo meal when fast opens then train, PWO shake with a meal at 11.45pm. I am waking myself up mddle of night for a MRP, then in the morning I am havin a 2k calorie breakfast with alot of water...I did similar last year and it worked well, I even gained a couple of pounds but strength was overall ok - I did have a little extra fat come on due to big brekky but this is understandable and I lost it within a couple of weeks of going back to a normal diet.


----------



## gbros

aseeby19 said:


> Watch what u say Mr protien shakes,who are you 2 call someone a wanab ? If u is such a good Muslim then u should know that once someone calls em a Muslim then you calling em a non Muslim makes u a sinner  ps I don't drink , u have a good Ramadan now and make sure u stay away from the girlies


Mr protein shakes? Wow Mr "i got a phone so i better take pictures of my muskleeess" :lol: I didnt call anyone a non-muslim who IS a muslim AND why so defensive about yourself when i didnt even beghin saying you drink? :confused1: stay away from girlies?

*Alhamdulillah** im a good boy * :innocent:

*
*

p.s. Don't try and get fly' "G" :tongue:


----------



## gbros

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> I am training at 10pm, small pwo meal when fast opens then train, PWO shake with a meal at 11.45pm. I am waking myself up mddle of night for a MRP, then in the morning I am havin a 2k calorie breakfast with alot of water...I did similar last year and it worked well, I even gained a couple of pounds but strength was overall ok - I did have a little extra fat come on due to big brekky but this is understandable and I lost it within a couple of weeks of going back to a normal diet.


Its quite similar to what i do but lots of anti-catabolics in between. Sounds like a good plan


----------



## aseeby19

gbros said:


> Mr protein shakes? Wow Mr "i got a phone so i better take pictures of my muskleeess" :lol: I didnt call anyone a non-muslim who IS a muslim AND why so defensive about yourself when i didnt even beghin saying you drink? :confused1: stay away from girlies?
> 
> *Alhamdulillah** im a good boy * :innocent:
> 
> *
> *
> 
> p.s. Don't try and get fly' "G" :tongue:


Lol your olryt

What's your protocol anyway ?

Its the holidays so all what I had to do was switch my working hours but so far I haven't been able to sleep  I don't fly and in future plz refrain from using a derogatory term like "G'! Ok Mr. Protien shakes


----------



## Guest

gbros said:


> Its quite similar to what i do but lots of anti-catabolics in between. Sounds like a good plan


How do you mean anti catabolics in between? As in BCAA's, Glutamine etc? I may make up a concoction of sorts and sip this until I cant do so...never thought of it before so thanks for the idea!


----------



## gbros

aseeby19 said:


> Lol your olryt
> 
> What's your protocol anyway ?
> 
> Its the holidays so all what I had to do was switch my working hours but so far I haven't been able to sleep  I don't fly and in future plz refrain from using a derogatory term like "G'! Ok Mr. Protien shakes


You dont fly? Damn i could have sworn i saw you flying while taking pics :whistling: Ok "G" or do you prefer "Bro" or "Homie"? Im just messing with you :lol: Change Mr protein shakes to "gbros" as its there for a reason :cool2: you show everyone respect and you get it back  My protocol in a bite-size is;

break fast then train an hour later, dose up on anti-catabolics during training, replace post workout shake with split into two; one with fast acting whey and carbs (or milk due to research) and another shake of glutamine. Then eat a meal consisting of protein and carbs and fruit. Then an hour later some further anti-catabolics, and finish a double serving of slow releasing shake

good fats. And then dose up on anti-catabolics again and


----------



## gbros

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> How do you mean anti catabolics in between? As in BCAA's, Glutamine etc? I may make up a concoction of sorts and sip this until I cant do so...never thought of it before so thanks for the idea!


My favourites are (in order of preference);

Leucine

BCAAs

Cissus

Glutamine

Anytime and i'll PM you with a free copy when ive finished my book which has a chapter on fasting if you like


----------



## Guest

gbros said:


> My favourites are (in order of preference);
> 
> Leucine
> 
> BCAAs
> 
> Cissus
> 
> Glutamine
> 
> Anytime and i'll PM you with a free copy when ive finished my book which has a chapter on fasting if you like


Sounds good to me, when finished send it over :thumbup1:


----------



## gbros

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> How do you mean anti catabolics in between? As in BCAA's, Glutamine etc? I may make up a concoction of sorts and sip this until I cant do so...never thought of it before so thanks for the idea!


Oh and if you can try fit in as many of the anti-catabolics in on an empty stomach then its more beneficial for absorption as im sure you know. Try not to take Creatine with your Glutamine as many others do as theres much debate if it is truely absorbed due to sharing similar receptors. Instead you may consider glutamine peptides in your protein shake as im considering some more now since ive ran out even though it tastes like **** on its own :laugh:


----------



## gbros

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Sounds good to me, when finished send it over :thumbup1:


Insha'Allah  :beer: *protein shake not beer* ( :lol: )


----------



## aseeby19

Are we talking coritsol inhibitors ? Gbros ! Why all the frutcose brother try this

Boiled split peas lentils (5 gi) along side casien shakes but that my opinion 

Can I get a copy ? Gbros ?


----------



## MMM

hey gbros i cant PM you for some reason please could youe get back to me.

salam hi guys is there any way i can actully burn fat during ramadan i know its a long shot but any ideas please???

oh and can i get a copy please bro thanks


----------



## gbros

aseeby19 said:


> Are we talking coritsol inhibitors ? Gbros ! Why all the frutcose brother try this
> 
> Boiled split peas lentils (5 gi) along side casien shakes but that my opinion
> 
> Can I get a copy ? Gbros ?


frutcose? You mean fructose? Berries contain hardly any sugar and they will be extremely important like any other stuff you take during this month. However, even sugar dosages of up to 30gs (split apart except post-shake) will not do any harm but in fact good to you due to the poor insulin levels. Yes lentils contain Leucine BUT lentils can in no way shape or form be compared to free form BCAAs or aminos etc. Generally though, lentils are awesome :laugh: Cortisol inhibitors are not necessarily same as anti-catabolics (unless we talking about Cissus). But any stress-reducing compounds i.e. Phosphatidylserine could also be great (especially for you since you keep freaking out behind a comp screen it seems :whistling: ) Oh and dates are absolutely awesome as research shows that they dont even cause much of an insulin spike (lesser impact of blood sugar levels) when eaten despite the fructose content.


----------



## gbros

Zak FLEX said:


> hey gbros i cant PM you for some reason please could youe get back to me.
> 
> salam hi guys is there any way i can actully burn fat during ramadan i know its a long shot but any ideas please???
> 
> oh and can i get a copy please bro thanks


I'll PM you my email i.d. I suggest that you take this month to try and maintain as much lean muscle tissue as possible (or gain strength like Waheed and I myself will try and be doing which in effect can help maintain). It can be used to burn fat but with the possible cost of losing muscle too due to the poor metabolic rate (17-18 hours of no constant firing of our metabolism through consumption). Maybe you dont mind losing muscle aswell in this short space of time? Try and think this through. Yes i'll PM you too for the book insha'Allah


----------



## SD

Hello and Salam to our muslim members :thumb:

SD


----------



## MMM

well i took a year off due to some issues and during that year off with bad eating etc i gained some bodyfat to be honest i dont mind if i loose a little bit of muscle as long as i loose a decent amount of fat p.s im a endo mesomorph i dont know if this helps.

my plan was pretty simple here it is

fatr(breakfast) whey shake, oats or brown rice or sweet potato, peanut butter, fish or chicken

30 min later: whey shake, and black cofee

gym:

PWO: whey, then when i get home rice, chicken or tuna

meal 3 12:30am: tuna and sallad maybe a sweet potato

last meal suhr: oats, eggs peanut butter and low fat-med cottage cheese a good amount


----------



## gbros

SD said:


> Hello and Salam to our muslim members :thumb:
> 
> SD


Get out and stop trying to hijack the thread :cursing: only joking mate :lol: so any thoughts you'd like to add to how muslims should approach to eating and exercise in the next few weeks ahead? Any views are appreciated


----------



## MMM

salem sd nice to see your getting involved

i forgot to add i might do a slow paced cardio just before futr(breakfast) but is this a good idea as i would have been awake for at least 6 hours or so

or should i do a slow paced cardio first thing when i wake up. please im really lossed in terms of what to do???


----------



## SD

Sounds like the PT that wrote the diet at the beginning of this thread had the right idea. THe addition of glutmaine before/after cardio or weights would help too. Not sure about eating so much fat and carbs together as this promotes fat deposition but you have to get your cals from somewhere!

There is no perfect time for cardio, if its for fatloss, then as long as its on an empty fasted stomach then it will burn fat instead of sugars.

SD


----------



## gbros

Zak FLEX said:


> well i took a year off due to some issues and during that year off with bad eating etc i gained some bodyfat to be honest i dont mind if i loose a little bit of muscle as long as i loose a decent amount of fat p.s im a endo mesomorph i dont know if this helps.
> 
> my plan was pretty simple here it is
> 
> fatr(breakfast) whey shake, oats or brown rice or sweet potato, peanut butter, fish or chicken
> 
> 30 min later: whey shake, and black cofee
> 
> gym:
> 
> PWO: whey, then when i get home rice, chicken or tuna
> 
> meal 3 12:30am: tuna and sallad maybe a sweet potato
> 
> last meal suhr: oats, eggs peanut butter and low fat-med cottage cheese a good amount


OK fair enough at least we know your goal is to lose body fat. I would try not to combine huge amount of fats like peanut butter with a heavy carb meal. You may wish to consider splitting your breakfast into two with each meal at least 30 mins apart. The type of body you describe does help as it kind of gives us an idea how quick your body is prone to burning/storing fat. For fasting i suggest you have a set ratio and calories for the first two weeks based on your weight. What many fall into the trap of is dramatically reducing their calories when trying to lose body fat. Assuming your maintenance was 2500 i suggest you follow similar to the following;

Week 1; 2500

Week 2; 2300 calories

Week 3; 2200 calories

Week 4; 2000 calories

Not only will you lose fat safely (bear in mind you may be losing water retention in first week anyway) but you will have continued energy which can be sapped after a few weeks of crash dieting.

In terms of the ratios i suggest you choose one to suit your own needs.

I find what ratios work best for me on a cut is;

Training days;

30% protein 40% carbs 30% fats

Non-training days;

30% protein 30% carbs 40% fats

However, this can be different for everyone and depends on what stage youre at in terms of body fat to muscle ratio


----------



## gbros

Zak FLEX said:


> salem sd nice to see your getting involved
> 
> i forgot to add i might do a slow paced cardio just before futr(breakfast) but is this a good idea as i would have been awake for at least 6 hours or so
> 
> or should i do a slow paced cardio first thing when i wake up. please im really lossed in terms of what to do???


Im a little biased in my views about cardio on an empty stomach so i will always be negative about it. Especially since our joints and tendons are much softer and consequently prone to injuries upon training early. If you do cardio and insist it to be morning then i suggest its done in between eating first and then eating after it. I dont like any workouts on an empty stomach. However as SD suggested you may wish to consider glutamine before and after (or other anti-catabolics as already mentioned in this thread i.e. Leucine, BCAAs, Cissus)


----------



## Big Dawg

LittleChris said:


> I would have thought it goes against the idea somewhat if you just change your eating habits around. :lol:
> 
> So Ramadan is about a fast during certain hours, but you can get around that by eating as per normal outside of this.
> 
> :confused1:


Apparently their god doesn't get angered if they work around this technicality


----------



## MMM

dose this mean that i can do cardio at any time during the fast and yeh i completly forgot i will reduce the carbs on the last couple of meals and increase good fats. and for the first 3 meals i will increase carbs and reduce fat. hope you can get back to me soon SD n GBROS thanks.


----------



## gbros

Zak FLEX said:


> dose this mean that i can do cardio at any time during the fast and yeh i completly forgot i will reduce the carbs on the last couple of meals and increase good fats. and for the first 3 meals i will increase carbs and reduce fat. hope you can get back to me soon SD n GBROS thanks.


I suggest you consider doing it when you can eat (when you break fast) and not during the period of fasting hours.


----------



## MMM

but wont doing cardio after you have digested food be buring just calories from the meal that you just ate as opposed to doing it on an empty stomach were you supposedly just burn fat?

what if i do cardio just before i break my fast?

as for wight triaing i wont be doing them on the same days i will proberbly perform some whole body or whole upper body lower body routines


----------



## Big Dawg

Zak FLEX said:


> dose this mean that i can do cardio at any time during the fast and yeh i completly forgot i will reduce the carbs on the last couple of meals and increase good fats. and for the first 3 meals i will increase carbs and reduce fat. hope you can get back to me soon SD n GBROS thanks.


Without meaning to be offensive mate, do you think that if your god wanted you to be a bodybuilder he would force you to fast? It's your prerogative obviously, but instead of trying to work out how best to "fool the system" as it were, why not just drop the religion or drop the bodybuilding?

Not trying to come across as judgemental; it's just that the two obviously conflict and it might turn out that you picked the wrong religion anyway.

P.S. on the Zack Khan issue, everyone is speculating, but does anyone know for certain that he is a practicing muslim? I know the penalty for apostasy is death, but he might be taking his chances :confused1: .


----------



## MMM

wow our first genious of the day. All three abrihamic religions propose that thier followers fast infact i befriended a roman catholic ,the first and real version of christianity, who fast's but he has to fast for a full 21hours of day and he has to do this for 14 days with only 3 hours to consume foods in the name of st Peter. he is still a bodybuilder in fact better shape than you not to be harsh but its true maybe its genetics but regardless he is a zelous follower of christianity and fast's. i dont see why your being so ignorrent as there are people that dont have any means to get something to eat weather it be sun set or dawn so have some respect for the homeless and maybe try to fast in the name of your religion if you are religous and you will have a new respect for homeless and other unstable people all over the world who are forced to fast.

p.s king kamali is of muslim faith he is not a practising muslim but for some reason fast's every year read his book and when he competed in the Olympia he did not fast but did fast other days to repay his debt.

Ronnie Coleman a very religous man dose the same fast for 14 days of the year but most years he would donate food and money as he was not able to fast due to his job but he said since 2006 he has been doing his st Peters fast as normal before he competed in the Olympia.


----------



## Big Dawg

Zak FLEX said:


> wow our first genious of the day. All three abrihamic religions propose that thier followers fast infact i befriended a roman catholic ,the first and real version of christianity, who fast's but he has to fast for a full 21hours of day and he has to do this for 14 days with only 3 hours to consume foods in the name of st Peter. he is still a bodybuilder in fact better shape than you not to be harsh but its true maybe its genetics but regardless he is a zelous follower of christianity and fast's. i dont see why your being so ignorrent as there are people that dont have any means to get something to eat weather it be sun set or dawn so have some respect for the homeless and maybe try to fast in the name of your religion if you are religous and you will have a new respect for homeless and other unstable people all over the world who are forced to fast.
> 
> p.s king kamali is of muslim faith he is not a practising muslim but for some reason fast's every year read his book and when he competed in the Olympia he did not fast but did fast other days to repay his debt.
> 
> Ronnie Coleman a very religous man dose the same fast for 14 days of the year but most years he would donate food and money as he was not able to fast due to his job but he said since 2006 he has been doing his st Peters fast as normal before he competed in the Olympia.


LOL at sarcastically calling me a genius and spelling it wrong :lol: ! Also lol at being ignorant to the correct spelling of ignorant and not being able to use apostrophes (or "apostrophe's" as I guess you'd spell them). Sorry, but if you're gonna start calling me ignorant and a "genius" at least sort out your own ignorance first  .

Don't give a fcuk who's in better shape than me - doesn't mean jack sh1t! I haven't even trained in 3 months so go figure...

Frankly, if you think fasting is some admirable, selfless trait that lets you empathise with the homeless then you're kidding yourself. You're doing it for purely selfish reasons, because you believe that there's a god and that you'll be quids in if you do what your parents told you it said to do in the book.

I was merely asking why you feel the need to work around it and why you don't choose a pass time that doesn't anger your god. You still haven't answered. Just seems like he really wouldn't want you to do it if you have to go to such lengths to avoid going catabolic. To each his own I guess, but perhaps he wants you to go catabolic? If so, surely you'd be angering him by trying to sidestep this?


----------



## Big Dawg

You don't have to respond if you don't want to btw. I know my post is far from helpful, but religion makes very little sense to me - especially when you're forced to do things that are far from beneficial to your goals for reasons I cannot understand.

I understand my posts have offered you no advice as to how to "sidestep" this issue though, so feel free not to respond if you deem them irrelevant. I was just after a bit of discussion


----------



## gbros

AlasTTTair said:


> You don't have to respond if you don't want to btw. I know my post is far from helpful, but religion makes very little sense to me - especially when you're forced to do things that are far from beneficial to your goals for reasons I cannot understand.
> 
> I understand my posts have offered you no advice as to how to "sidestep" this issue though, so feel free not to respond if you deem them irrelevant. I was just after a bit of discussion


Whats with the "muslim little b*tches thread"? You are one racist bastard. stop trying to act youre not one STFU and GTFOH ok? I think now we cool


----------



## zelobinksy

My friend isn't a bodybuilder, however he is muslim and is trying to get bigger (has even taking steroids - lol)

Anyways, he gained a fair bit (hes naturally skinny, around 9stone lol - got to around 12, quite stocky) boom fasting, boom 9stone.

Thats just him, crap diet, crap training, still ripped hah


----------



## gbros

Zak FLEX said:


> but wont doing cardio after you have digested food be buring just calories from the meal that you just ate as opposed to doing it on an empty stomach were you supposedly just burn fat?
> 
> what if i do cardio just before i break my fast?
> 
> as for wight triaing i wont be doing them on the same days i will proberbly perform some whole body or whole upper body lower body routines


I suggest no cardio on empty for health reasons as you'll be low on energy as it is. However, it would be up to you if you are prepared to do it on the empty mate. I think weight training at all body workout 3 times a week would suffice to cause an overall calorie burn. Much better than cardio alone if you keep the intensity high.


----------



## gbros

zelobinksy said:


> My friend isn't a bodybuilder, however he is muslim and is trying to get bigger (has even taking steroids - lol)
> 
> Anyways, he gained a fair bit (hes naturally skinny, around 9stone lol - got to around 12, quite stocky) boom fasting, boom 9stone.
> 
> Thats just him, *crap diet, crap training, still ripped* hah


Lucky bastard :lol: roids? I think i'll pass :whistling:


----------



## Big Dawg

zelobinksy said:


> My friend isn't a bodybuilder, however he is muslim and is trying to get bigger (has even taking steroids - lol)
> 
> Anyways, he gained a fair bit (hes naturally skinny, around 9stone lol - got to around 12, quite stocky) boom fasting, boom 9stone.
> 
> Thats just him, crap diet, crap training, still ripped hah


Seems like such a waste of progress for something that's probably not true :lol:


----------



## MMM

AlasTTTair said:


> You don't have to respond if you don't want to btw. I know my post is far from helpful, but religion makes very little sense to me - especially when you're forced to do things that are far from beneficial to your goals for reasons I cannot understand.
> 
> I understand my posts have offered you no advice as to how to "sidestep" this issue though, so feel free not to respond if you deem them irrelevant. I was just after a bit of discussion


you are right about your post's serving no purpose in terms of being beniffcial however the basic idea i was getting from you is that fasting will not allow you to become a good bodybuilder which is understanderble but not true a there is a bodybuilding technique called intermate fasting or something like that and this also emphasised by the examples i gave you earlier and ronnie coleman and king kamali are both olympian athletes so yes you can be a high level athlete regardless of religuos obligations.

i to love debating over current issues but not on a keyboard where im sure both of our talents are limeted.

plus i think you might just be a tad bit racist lol :whistling:


----------



## DB

AlasTTTair said:


> LOL at sarcastically calling me a genius and spelling it wrong :lol: ! Also lol at being ignorant to the correct spelling of ignorant and not being able to use apostrophes (or "apostrophe's" as I guess you'd spell them). Sorry, but if you're gonna start calling me ignorant and a "genius" at least sort out your own ignorance first  .


That's fcukin classic!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Big Dawg

Zak FLEX said:


> you are right about your post's serving no purpose in terms of being beniffcial however the basic idea i was getting from you is that fasting will not allow you to become a good bodybuilder which is understanderble but not true a there is a bodybuilding technique called intermate fasting or something like that and this also emphasised by the examples i gave you earlier and ronnie coleman and king kamali are both olympian athletes so yes you can be a high level athlete regardless of religuos obligations.
> 
> i to love debating over current issues but not on a keyboard where im sure both of our talents are limeted.
> 
> plus i think you might just be a tad bit racist lol :whistling:


I'm well aware of intermittent fasting, but the main point of my posts was that if Allah wants you to fast for a certain period, surely trying to work around it in order to not suffer the full catabolic effects would anger him. But then again, I guess trying to shape your body into any form which differs from his original design would anger him anyway so you're pretty much screwed whatever you do. Ah the joys of religion!

Anyway, this could go on for a while, and as I've stated my posts aren't relevant, so I'll bow out.

I will add though that I'm not racist. I do however find religion abhorrent, in particular Islam, and am very scared of what its followers are willing to do in the name of their (blind) faith. However, that's neither here nor there in this thread, and I accept I was probably only commenting out of my disdain for religion, and my inability to comprehend putting your body through trauma because "God told [you] to".


----------



## Prodiver

gbros said:


> Personally, i feel *any exercise BEFORE breaking your fast is extremely catabolic* as it is. I would break your fast then train an hour after eating...


Actually, as Glen discovered, this isn't true:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/102375-people-breakfasts-4.html#post1784531

Specifically: http://articles.elitefts.com/articles/nutrition/logic-does-not-apply-part-2-breakfast/


----------



## gbros

Prodiver said:


> Actually, as Glen discovered, this isn't true:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/102375-people-breakfasts-4.html#post1784531
> 
> Specifically: http://articles.elitefts.com/articles/nutrition/logic-does-not-apply-part-2-breakfast/


Based on what mate? One article/study? Like i said its my "personal" feeling on the matter AND im biased :laugh: :ban:


----------



## Prodiver

gbros said:


> Based on what mate? One article/study? Like i said its my "personal" feeling on the matter AND im biased :laugh: :ban:


There are so may false received wisdoms in bodybuilding.

I can't quote endless sources without searching, but the artiicle is based on science and logic.

And in my 35 years' bodybuilding I've observed the bodyfat reducing and muscle building results of no carbs and physical activity before breakfast.

Had another PM only today confirming them.


----------



## gbros

Prodiver said:


> There are so may false received wisdoms in bodybuilding.
> 
> I can't quote endless sources without searching, but the artiicle is based on science and logic.
> 
> And in my 35 years' bodybuilding I've observed the bodyfat reducing and muscle building results of no carbs and physical activity before breakfast.
> 
> Had another PM only today confirming them.


I would love to see some of them mate


----------



## Prodiver

gbros said:


> I would love to see some of them mate


Start a thread asking the opinions of those who practise not eating brekky first thing and low carb diets.


----------



## Big Dawg

Prodiver said:


> Start a thread asking the opinions of those who practise not eating brekky first thing and low carb diets.


That sounds like it would prevent Sucrotarians from following this way of eating during Bingadan. Is there any way to work around that mate or would I need to start a new thread? Guess I could eat your way tue, thu, sat and sun and eat the Sucramic way the other days couldn't I?


----------



## evo6tme

AlasTTTair said:


> I'm well aware of intermittent fasting, but the main point of my posts was that if Allah wants you to fast for a certain period, surely trying to work around it in order to not suffer the full catabolic effects would anger him. But then again, I guess trying to shape your body into any form which differs from his original design would anger him anyway so you're pretty much screwed whatever you do. Ah the joys of religion!
> 
> Anyway, this could go on for a while, and as I've stated my posts aren't relevant, so I'll bow out.
> 
> I will add though that I'm not racist. I do however find religion abhorrent, in particular Islam, and am very scared of what its followers are willing to do in the name of their (blind) faith. However, that's neither here nor there in this thread, and I accept I was probably only commenting out of my disdain for religion, and my inability to comprehend putting your body through trauma because "God told [you] to".


Dude.....your facts and opinions are highly biased and silly.

Keeping in shape and staying fit in ISLAM is a act of worship alone.Allah tells us to take care of ourselves and look after our body.

Also Allah tells us to go about a normal daily chores as how we would even though we are fasting.So in other terms just cause your fasting doesnt mean you should just sit at home all day and not do anything.


----------



## machinehossain

during the month of ramadan...

i shift ma timing..

i start eating.from iftar. till sehri...som how manage 5 meals

works pretty fine


----------

